# Sprint HTC Hero!



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

(title should say HTC Evo)I am getting one of these guys next week, I am wondering if anyone else has had one, or if anyone body wants to put up their ideas about the phone!


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Sweetness. There is sometimes an ad with the Hero on the left haha


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

Just in case you're interested in customizing your phone, here's a link to the Evo xda-developers forum. http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=619 You can root your phone, install custom roms, maybe even get a new kernel to help squeeze more battery life out of it.

I don't personally have an Evo, but I frequent the xda forums as I have a Nexus One. It's actually kinda exciting, trying new things on your phone.

Hope you enjoy the phone though. I've heard many good things.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Indeed smartphone hacking is the new thing  

I am planning on getting the new Iphone even though i just got two iphone 3gs's in November lol. After Jailbreaking it and unlocking it, it's capable of so much more which i dont understand why some companies dont just let people use the technology to its full potential. Like the PS3


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Osirirs, the reason apple doesn't like people jail-breaking iphones is that they think you might put apps and other stuff on there without paying for it when you normally would have to, plus apple just likes being a b*tch in general.

Thanks for the link earhtsiege


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

htc touch pro 2 all the way screw the hero or other ones!


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> htc touch pro 2 all the way screw the hero or other ones!


Meh. I'm not a fan of Windows Mobile, although I will say that Windows Phone 7 looks intriguing.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Earthsiege said:


> Meh. I'm not a fan of Windows Mobile, although I will say that Windows Phone 7 looks intriguing.


windows mobile rocks you gotta use it for a while get use to it then you can do everything on it soooo fast.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

but i hate microsoft so......


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

and let us note "microsoft fast" is more like average to below average for everyone else in the world. along with the usual blue screens of death, lack of security etc


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

god forbid you should have to make a phone call.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Windows Mobile is more like Virus Mobile!!!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Android is a completely open source software right? Different from windows/apple's OS? 

I was looking forward to getting preorder on Iphone 4, but now they arent even shipping until middle/end of July?! GRRRR


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

idk what your talking about because ive never had a problem with my touch pro or windows mobile guess you just gotta know whats up!


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes osiris, android is linux so its open source, just either get the htc hero, htc evo, or droid incredible, all good phones!


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Now I'm on the 150 person waiting list..... they estimate a 2 month wait...... you know, sprint knew this phone would sell big, america's first 4g, so why did they not like mass produce it?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

because they are lots smarter than you are...they have a great deal more marketing savvy..they have plenty of phones on hand..but they don't release them.
create a huge demand..make them sign up early..pay highest price for the product..
once you are on contract ; you are locked in..all about the money.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

but i got the contract, so why must i wait for the phone??


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

because thats how it works they get everyone now while the phone is still at its peak price get you to pay for it in advance then when they make enough money then they give you the phone. By doing it that way they are able to make the phone more popular than it really is people see the phone is sold out and they think oh it must be a great phone if its that popular i gotta get it now while i have a chance... company's know how many of their product to produce when it first comes out they will always over estimate but they just know how to play their cards.


----------

